# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  CV et Lettre de Motivation en Russe ?

## chahoub

Salut tout le monde, 
Quels sont les meilleurs sites web qui permettent de bien rédiger un CV et une Lettre de Motivation en Russe ? 
Merci d'avance.

----------


## dic

Bonjour,  Как написать резюме: образец. CАМЫЙ БОЛЬШОЙ СЕК  Образец резюме №1 - как правильно написать резюме на работу 
Une lettre de motivation, d'habitude, s'écrit sous la forme arbitraire. Commence - Monsieur Nom Patronymique. Je Vous prie de considérer mon cv pour le poste de ... . 
Сопроводительное письмо, обычно, пишется в произвольной форме. Начинается - Уважаемый Имя Отчество. Прошу Вас рассмотреть моё резюме на вакансию ... . 
p.s. Qui est le président?

----------


## chahoub

un site web très intéressant. 
Merci beaucoup. 
_________________________ 
Очень интересный Сайт Web. 
Большое спасибо.

----------

